# 125mg dnp



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

merry christmas  guys, been looking into dnp but have been to scared to try it but have jus seen 125mg tabs on d-hacks site and was thinking if i got these and was ok on 125mg a day i can always up the dose, just wondering if anyone has done 125mg tabs and how do they compare to the 250mg ones, sides vs results wise, i was thinking of running 125mg a day for the last 2weeks of my test cycle to see how i cope and if all ok maybe carry on for 2 weeks after cycle or should i start after cycle?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well how they compare would be its half the effects...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

125mg is nothing, my 54 year old mom can barely feel anything on 250mg/day


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> 125mg is nothing, my 54 year old mom can barely feel anything on 250mg/day


Is she losing weight on this dose, how long she been on?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> 125mg is nothing, my 54 year old mom can barely feel anything on 250mg/day


ayy???? lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> ayy???? lol


? i've munched through about 40g of crystal dnp powder over the past 14 months and I'm perfectly fine, my mom is using 250mg/day and in 30 days she lost 12 pounds, bear in mind she's not exercising and her diet is.. ah questionable 

edit: and yes, she is taking vit c, elektrolytes ect, she knows what dnp is, and how dangerous it is


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd wait. DHLabs is doing a "DNP Offer" from the 5th jan - 10th of jan. Was just about to place an order until I saw that. If they can shave £10-£20 off of the 250mg x 50, what better start to the year


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

125mg is nothing, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Well how they compare would be its half the effects...


great input einstein, i never would of guessed that


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> 125mg is nothing, I wouldn't bother.


not even to see how i cope with the sides?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm gonna get some of the 125mg n'all.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

danp83 said:


> not even to see how i cope with the sides?


u will be fine on 250mg unless you are a 5'0 40kg female, then it may be a bit too much.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

danp83 said:


> merry christmas guys, been looking into dnp but have been to scared to try it but have jus seen 125mg tabs on d-hacks site and was thinking if i got these and was ok on 125mg a day i can always up the dose, just wondering if anyone has done 125mg tabs and how do they compare to the 250mg ones, sides vs results wise, i was thinking of running 125mg a day for the last 2weeks of my test cycle to see how i cope and if all ok maybe carry on for 2 weeks after cycle or should i start after cycle?


this all together depends on how much weight you want to lose, and how long you plan to use it for.

The original use of DNP for weight loss in the 1930s, was subject to a HUGE 100,000 person study by Cutter & Tainting:

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article....ticleid=246907

it was also used as part of an obestity treatment patent application in the USA, in the 80s:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%2...4,673,691).pdf

now you will note that in the 1930s use of DNP, the dose was 100mg/day, and in the 1980's Patent Application, the dose was alternating between 125mg and 250mg/day with 50-100mcg T3. In fact the last point is the most important- DNP IMMEDIATELY stops the conversion in your body of t4 (inactive) to t3 (active) thyroid hormone.

for those that don't understand that this happens immediately, see:

"...Dinitrophenol inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine"

from: http://www.eje-online.org/content/77/1/122.abstract

for those that don't understand what that means, put simply there is an enzyme called "deiodonase" which works by removing one Iodine molecule from t4 to make it the active form of thyroid, which is t3:

"...The thyroid hormones, triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4), are tyrosine-based hormones produced by the thyroid gland that are primarily responsible for regulation of metabolism. Iodine is necessary for the production of T3 and T4. A deficiency of iodine leads to decreased production of T3 and T4, enlarges the thyroid tissue and will cause the disease known as goitre. The major form of thyroid hormone in the blood is thyroxine (T4), which has a longer half-life than T3. The ratio of T4 to T3 released into the blood is roughly 20 to 1. *T4 is converted to the active T3 (three to four times more potent than T4) within cells by deiodinases (5'-iodinase)*. These are further processed by decarboxylation and deiodination to produce iodothyronamine (T1a) and thyronamine (T0a). All three isoforms of the deiodinases are selenium-containing enzymes, thus dietary selenium is essential for T3 production."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone

the bolded part clearly states that the deiodenase enzyme converts t4 to t3; and the very first link shows that DNP stops this process because it interferes with the deiodenase enzymes....

So if you look at the lastest and best science available, you would:

1. use a low dose (100mg-250mg)

2. consider alternating 125/250mg

3. use 50-100mcg t3 while on DNP



BetterThanYou said:


> 125mg is nothing, my 54 year old mom can barely feel anything on 250mg/day


my gran at 85 ran 200mg for 4 weeks, but had better results when she did EOD; if she does it again would use 100-125mg.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

125mg dnp caps are perfect for me. due to my job 250mg was to much the heat got to me and everyone noticed it. so the 125mg are perfect for me. i did try this splitting the 250mg caps it was a pain but didn't want to waste them. and still lost 8lbs in 9days on 125mg 

plus my friend can get on ok on 250mg but when upping to 500mg all hell breaks loose. massive difference as most will agree. so the 125mg would again be ideal to up it from 250mg to 375mg :thumbup1:

ausbuilt have got to say you are 1 well knowledged chap. you should make a sticky. :thumb:

so overall 125mg caps are a bonus for men and women! so chuffed they are available now!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> my gran at 85 ran 200mg for 4 weeks, but had better results when she did EOD; if she does it again would use 100-125mg.


is your gran on the tren aswell :tongue:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bluemoon9 said:


> 125mg dnp caps are perfect for me. due to my job 250mg was to much the heat got to me and everyone noticed it. so the 125mg are perfect for me. i did try this splitting the 250mg caps it was a pain but didn't want to waste them. and still lost 8lbs in 9days on 125mg
> 
> plus my friend can get on ok on 250mg but when upping to 500mg all hell breaks loose. massive difference as most will agree. so the 125mg would again be ideal to up it from 250mg to 375mg :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


i guess if you want a more natural amount of fat loss, but i doubt you would loose much more than a decent diet and high cardio at that dose being a fit and healthy male???

most are impatient and dont like dieting (like me) so i dont mind a bit heat if its going to rip the fat off lol


----------



## BenEvens (Dec 23, 2012)

Ausbuilt what is the result of not running t3 with 250mg dnp aday?

Would it just be extra lethargy or would it slow fat loss?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

x2 stone iam the same i cant stick to diet or do cardio all the bloody time. but for me i can loose weight on low dose dnp with normal diet and little cardio. amazing med for lazy fuc*ers like me lol

so glad i joined here would of never found dnp never even heard of it until i joined :beer:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> is your gran on the tren aswell :tongue:


no mate, 2.5mg anavar pre-bed, 0.5iu GH, 12.5mcg T3 +50mcg T4; DNP was only for 6 weeks to drop a dress size, which she's still maintaining.

she's not to bad for 87:





stone14 said:


> i guess if you want a more natural amount of fat loss, but i doubt you would loose much more than a decent diet and high cardio at that dose being a fit and healthy male???
> 
> most are impatient and dont like dieting (like me) so i dont mind a bit heat if its going to rip the fat off lol


the lower dose over a longer time will burn more fat, including visceral fat... and yes even 100mg/day will work, but over 3-6months...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@ausbuilt

Do you give your gran anything for cognitive function? Looks very good for 87.

(I'm not suggesting that she needs or looks like she needs any)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BenEvens said:


> Ausbuilt what is the result of not running t3 with 250mg dnp aday?
> 
> Would it just be extra lethargy or would it slow fat loss?


well, you would run risk of showing hypothyroid symptopms:

Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

Constipation

Weight gain and water retention[10][11][12] not just related to DNP- the reason water retention stays after coming of DNP- takes 1-2 weeks for the T3 to return to normal

Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

Fatigue everyone thought that this was DNP...

Decreased sweating can cause the increase in core temp on DNP, since sweating is what cools you

Muscle cramps and joint pain often associated with DNP

Dry, itchy skin

Thin, brittle fingernails

Rapid thoughts

Depression

Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia)

Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

Elevated serum cholesterol

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothyroidism

you will notice that you may not feel cold, owing to the DNP, but fatigue (made worse with DNP- in fact the extreme fatigue from DNP use is primarily due to this!!), and lactation (ie t3 keeps prolactin at normal levels) are all issues you may face and blame AAS... when in fact its reduced t3.

be aware, that the decreased T3 happens IMMEDIATELY, as in from the first day- if the DNP is working on fat loss, its also working at stopping the conversion of t4 to t3.

Many of the "side effects" of DNP are actually down to the reduced T3- as an example, low t3 means you sweat less- yet sweating cools you (why you sweat with fever, and DNP); now if you can't sweat or sweat enough, your core temp rises- this has always been mooted on USA forums as a "danger" but they never understood that this was because of the T3 reduction....

In my books, if your run DNP without T3 supplementation, you are plain out and out stupid.... as you can see many of the "sides" of DNP are really related to the reduction of T3 when taking T3, not the DNP itself...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @ausbuilt
> 
> Do you give your gran anything for cognitive function? Looks very good for 87.
> 
> (I'm not suggesting that she needs or looks like she needs any)


Shes happy to take the tiny t3/t4 (bitiron) tab, and the 2.5mg anavar tab; sometimes she takes the cabergoline, very rarely she takes aniracitem- she hates the pill size....


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> the lower dose over a longer time will burn more fat, including visceral fat... and yes even 100mg/day will work, but over 3-6months...


Would the low dose and long cycle idea result in the same empty/flat muscle look/feeling while your on? Or would this be reduced?


----------



## BenEvens (Dec 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> well, you would run risk of showing hypothyroid symptopms:
> 
> Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold
> 
> ...


Thanks! What about if it was only 250mg for 10days?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Would the low dose and long cycle idea result in the same empty/flat muscle look/feeling while your on? Or would this be reduced?


reduced, but still flat; if your muscle wasn't flat the DNP wouldn't be working- the reason the muscle is flat becuase the DNP prevents storage of glycogen in the muscle cell; hence the 'flatness" and a bit of weakness.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> this all together depends on how much weight you want to lose, and how long you plan to use it for.
> 
> The original use of DNP for weight loss in the 1930s, was subject to a HUGE 100,000 person study by Cutter & Tainting:
> 
> ...


dont want to lose a great deal of fat its just to help remove some stubborn fat around my stomach which seems to be the only place i hold any fat, from what people are saying i think il go with 250mg and see if i can cope for 4 weeks and if not then try 125mg but run it for ten weeks with my next cycle and see how i cope,

thanks for the links ausbuilt a valuble source of knowledge as usual.........wont be long before your knighted for your services to the ukm community


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what about helios clen+yomb injection, iv read its good for spot reduction? havnt used it myself tho, just an idea if its a specific area your having trouble with.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> what about helios clen+yomb injection, iv read its good for spot reduction? havnt used it myself tho, just an idea if its a specific area your having trouble with.


il look into that stone14...i carry a little on my pecs and bit more on my belly, but cant really get a good pinch of fat anywhere else

merry xmas to everyone who's helped on this thread today hope your all havin fun


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh its normally around my belly button and rear obliques were its the last to go on me


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

So I was thinking of running 250 a week for 6 weeks b4 my first cycle but didn't want to use t3 to try and avoid muscle loss would I be better to run some t3 and maybe sacrifice a little muscle than not run it?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

T3 won't hit the muscle if you keep protein high enough, wouldn't run Dnp without t3 in any case! I have used Helios for spot fat reduction did not work! But was still a good overall med just not as affective as Dnp of course. I have had far better results on Dnp at low dose for a long period of time than short high dose cycles. I have used many many meds to loose my fat, Dnp + t3 has been by far the most affective plus sibutramine to stop me from cheating was a serious bonus, I think that that 3 combo sib,dnp,t3 is the best fat burning stack there is IMO! My girl lost 6Lbs in 1 week on sibutramine didn't think it had fat burning properties but I swear it has! Even my girls friend used it and lost a fair bit of weight. :confused1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

danp83 said:


> dont want to lose a great deal of fat its just to help remove some stubborn fat around my stomach which seems to be the only place i hold any fat, from what people are saying i think il go with 250mg and see if i can cope for 4 weeks and if not then try 125mg but run it for ten weeks with my next cycle and see how i cope,
> 
> thanks for the links ausbuilt a valuble source of knowledge as usual.........wont be long before your knighted for your services to the ukm community


see for small "problem" fat deposits, you're actually better off with the low dose of DNP for longer- before you lose that you're going to need all your visceral fat (fat around organs- you can have abs, but have visceral fat; one of the few ways to tell, is to have a DEXA body scan).



danp83 said:


> il look into that stone14...i carry a little on my pecs and bit more on my belly, but cant really get a good pinch of fat anywhere else
> 
> merry xmas to everyone who's helped on this thread today hope your all havin fun


helios works....

You can make your own with DSMO cream (which you buy) add crushed T3 (if you can't get raw powder); yohimbine (can break open yohimbine caps or buy the raws) and crushed or powdered clen; the DSMO cream is £10 at most; its much cheaper than helios and just as effective.

If you're on a low carb/keto diet, you can use glucagon intot the problem fat areas- releases it pretty immediately....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So if your on steroids while taking low dose dnp you will never have that pumped look ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> T3 won't hit the muscle if you keep protein high enough, wouldn't run Dnp without t3 in any case! I have used Helios for spot fat reduction did not work! But was still a good overall med just not as affective as Dnp of course. I have had far better results on Dnp at low dose for a long period of time than short high dose cycles. I have used many many meds to loose my fat, Dnp + t3 has been by far the most affective plus sibutramine to stop me from cheating was a serious bonus, I think that that 3 combo sib,dnp,t3 is the best fat burning stack there is IMO! My girl lost 6Lbs in 1 week on sibutramine didn't think it had fat burning properties but I swear it has! Even my girls friend used it and lost a fair bit of weight. :confused1:


sibutramine has no metabolic effect- infact its most closely related to Prozac:

"...Sibutramine is a neurotransmitter reuptake inhibitor that reduces the reuptake of serotonin (by 53%), norepinephrine (by 54%), and dopamine (by 16%), thereby increasing the levels of these substances in synaptic clefts and helping enhance satiety; the serotonergic action, in particular, is thought to influence appetite. Older anorectic agents such as amphetamine and fenfluramine force the release of these neurotransmitters rather than affecting their reuptake.[12]

Despite *having a mechanism of action similar to tricyclic antidepressants*, sibutramine has failed to demonstrate antidepressant properties in animal studies. It was approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in November 1997[13] for the treatment of obesity."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

So it has NO metabolic effect, BUT when taken with DNP, it allowes you to resist the crazy carb cravings DNP induces (this get worse as DNP dose increases), so by allowing you to stick to your low carb/cal restricted diet, your results will be better...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> So if your on steroids while taking low dose dnp you will never have that pumped look ?


CORRECT...

can get over it a BIT with insulin though, but you never get the "full" look you normally do on 'slin.

It's why i always say, take some AAS while dieting with DNP-as AAS will improve muscle retention on ANY diet (DNP or not); but no point taking loads, as you miss most of the other benefits...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bulitz said:


> So I was thinking of running 250 a week for 6 weeks b4 my first cycle but didn't want to use t3 to try and avoid muscle loss would I be better to run some t3 and maybe sacrifice a little muscle than not run it?


Dude, what did you not understand about my post where I list the issues related to hypothyrodism.

I'll say it again, if you run DNP without T3, you risk more side effects (as the sides are related to low t3, not the DNP itself).

You're not going to lose muscle by taking extra T3 WHEN ON DNP; becuase your own body would produce NONE....

The point is 25mcg of t3 is the natural level, however the Dr who did the patent application recommends 50-100mcg of T3; this is because when you take 50mcg T3, it DOESNT mean that your metabolism runs twice as fast... in fact most people with normal t3 levels could take 50mcg t3 and barely notice a metabolic difference...

once again- if your run DNP, your body STOPS producing T3; so you're not risking muscle loss by taking T3... you NEED extra T3....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So these who are on the 125mg caps do you diet or eat as normal ? As with a low dose I would have though dieting would be essential,

Also @ausbuilt how would you personally run the low dose dnp with insulin, would you also keep the slin low . How would you use carbs for the muscle fullness


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> So these who are on the 125mg caps do you diet or eat as normal ? As with a low dose I would have though dieting would be essential,
> 
> Also @ausbuilt how would you personally run the low dose dnp with insulin, would you also keep the slin low . How would you use carbs for the muscle fullness


dieting is essential regardless of DNP dose; this is what people don't get- the high dose regimens drive you CRAZY with CARB cravings.... INSANE.... kills losses..

@Craig660 you are talking crossed purposes. I have been talking about fat loss; what you're talking about with insulin, is not about fat loss at all; its an approach to BULKING which minimises fat gain (but does not stop fat gain...). The idea is to maximise your insulin use/carb cals, and to use DNP to limit the storage of excess cals; it requires 250-500mg of DNO on the 'slin days (training days only) and 0-250mg on non-training days (i.e if you're lean and not gaining much fat, no need for DNP on the non-slin days).

However, it seems some sprinters have taken a low dose Insulin approach (but without DNP); if you use this approach, I don't believe you need DNP:

http://www.realx3mforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=11724.0

note that on weight training days, post workout is 3iu of novorapid/humalog; and also 4.5iu of GH, but only on training days (and before you go crazy, its only 3days/week- 4 days max).


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> dieting is essential regardless of DNP dose; this is what people don't get- the high dose regimens drive you CRAZY with CARB cravings.... INSANE.... kills losses..
> 
> @Craig660 you are talking crossed purposes. I have been talking about fat loss; what you're talking about with insulin, is not about fat loss at all; its an approach to BULKING which minimises fat gain (but does not stop fat gain...). The idea is to maximise your insulin use/carb cals, and to use DNP to limit the storage of excess cals; it requires 250-500mg of DNO on the 'slin days (training days only) and 0-250mg on non-training days (i.e if you're lean and not gaining much fat, no need for DNP on the non-slin days).
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for clearing that up aus, good information as always.

I may look further into the DNP, AAS, long acting insulin, t3 and 100mg oxy"s a day in January for a bulk

Then dnp with and diet down for a cut before summer


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Would t3 be needed if running 250mg for 10days ausbuilt?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You need t3 straight away if you read back to one of aus posts as it stops production immediately


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> Aus would u recommend a low dose of dnp for longer period or a higher dose for a short period of time?


low dose for longer, by a long shot.... have tried crazy (worked up to 1500mg/day) doses for 21 days.... and weight loss was dissapointing, and not worth the near death (yes really- could hardly breathe, even with clen, becuase the mitochondria in the lungs where as ineffecient as in the rest of the body...)



crazypaver1 said:


> Would t3 be needed if running 250mg for 10days ausbuilt?


yes, becuase, DNP works immediately.... this is what people don't understand; if it's working to lose you weight (making mitochondria inefficient) its working to interfere with the de-iodenase enzyme that converts t4 to t3... no build up is required...


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

how does this look....16 weeks of test at 500mg

dnp at 125mg

t3 at 50mcg

sibutramine at 10mg?????

and keeping carbs between 200-250 protein 350-400 and fats 100-150

would something like that low dose of dnp along with lowish to moderate carbs stop the lethargic feeling people say is assoiated with dnp cycles?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

danp83 said:


> how does this look....16 weeks of test at 500mg
> 
> dnp at 125mg
> 
> ...


you miss understand what the lethargy comes from. The lethargy is low T3; you may get away with 50mcg, you may need 75, or up to 100mcg. If you're at 100mcg, and still lethargic, then add some ECA for energy boost.

for weight loss on DNP your carbs are too high; 100g or less carbs/day- either a low carb or keto diet is required for max results.

I highly recommend:

http://carbnite.com/

or a paleo diet.

go back and read drom the start of this thread regarding how t3 production is reduced, and what the symptoms of low T3 are.... and you'll understand that some of the "sides" of DNP are not directly from DNP.... more carbs will not make you feel better.. its the T3.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

cheers ausbuilt il go and read again mate thanks for the reply and patience. i struggle to take it all in


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

On 6th January I start a 4 week DNP cycle.

I'll be on 250mg a day of D Hacks' DNP, D Hacks' T3, 600mg/week of BSI Test400 and diet will be Keto or very low carb.

I'll also have ECA to use on days if I feel that I need it.

I'll start a journal for the DNP cycle and link it in this thread, if there'd be any interest?


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> On 6th January I start a 4 week DNP cycle.
> 
> I'll be on 250mg a day of D Hacks' DNP, D Hacks' T3, 600mg/week of BSI Test400 and diet will be Keto or very low carb.
> 
> ...


I would be interested mate. dnp would be something I will be looking to run in the near future however I still need to know more about it so following your progress with pics etc may help (no **** btw)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> I would be interested mate. dnp would be something I will be looking to run in the near future however I still need to know more about it so following your progress with pics etc may help (no **** btw)


Yeah I'll take new photos every Saturday morning. I'll write about supplements, training, feelings etc

I'll start low carbs 2/3 days before hand and take my first pill on Sunday 6th

Just a quick one for @ausbuilt, when would you advice taking the T3 dose? I've read that the half life is 10 hours and that it's also 2.5 days!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, ordered it on the 13th, arrived on the 14th.

Apparently they're having a sale on DNP on the 5th January, you should just wait for that. Make sure you get T3 from the too, they give you a discount for buying them together, not sure if you'll still get that discount with the DNP being already on sale..


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah I'll take new photos every Saturday morning. I'll write about supplements, training, feelings etc
> 
> I'll start low carbs 2/3 days before hand and take my first pill on Sunday 6th
> 
> Just a quick one for @ausbuilt, when would you advice taking the T3 dose? I've read that the half life is 10 hours and that it's also 2.5 days!!


How long are you running it for I've no idea what the best length would be to I'd be doing 250mg was looking to get some in that sale just so I have them


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> How long are you running it for I've no idea what the best length would be to I'd be doing 250mg was looking to get some in that sale just so I have them


28 days in total, then I'll be eating 1800 cals for a further 4 weeks to give my thyroid gland to recover and regulate my own T3 again.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 28 days in total, then I'll be eating 1800 cals for a further 4 weeks to give my thyroid gland to recover and regulate my own T3 again.


1800 cals I'd feel empty inside lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> 1800 cals I'd feel empty inside lol


It's going to be proteins and fats, ECA also suppresses appetite apparently so I'll have to see.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It's going to be proteins and fats, ECA also suppresses appetite apparently so I'll have to see.


Okdoke we ill keep an eye out for a journal or that if you manage to get one up best of luck mate!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Okdoke we ill keep an eye out for a journal or that if you manage to get one up best of luck mate!


Will do, and cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Just a quick one for @ausbuilt, when would you advice taking the T3 dose? I've read that the half life is 10 hours and that it's also 2.5 days!!


yeah, that's actually an excellent question.... most of the theoretical half life studies say 2.5 days, however, some papers and well known endocrinologists go the 4-10hour mark. I take it twice a day; first thing in the morning, and late afternoon (60mins from last meal, and 30mins to next one..)


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Going to run DNP at 125mg pd and t3 at 100mcg pd for 10+ weeks next year and see how I get on


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

GH16 said:


> Going to run DNP at 125mg pd and t3 at 100mcg pd for 10+ weeks next year and see how I get on


Will you be running steroids along side this ?


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Will be mate,on a cruise dose of test ATM but will be running test/tren when I run dnp

Have a few tubs of var to use next year too,plan to be on most of the year then off for good


----------

